# Tobacco that give you the feeling of "relaxing" (does it even exist?????)



## Kenny_Jo (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi everyone...
New semester begin and I am now having a really tough time....
Not only because of the 18 units I am taking, but also the MFE exam I am going to take in the April....
Is there any tobacco you guys can recommend to me that give you energy or relaxing feeling?

Sadly.... Energy drink or coffee does not work for me.....:rip:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Tobacco that give you the feeling of "relaxing" (does it even exist?????)*

I am a noob to pipes only about a year now i am mostly a CC cigar smoker. I will say this any of the flake type tobacco's relax me. ESCOUDO and ORLICK GOLDEN SLICED my favorites!
Congrats on staying in school tough now means easy later! Peace my brother!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Tobacco that give you the feeling of "relaxing" (does it even exist?????)*

It's not the tobacco that brings the calm, it's the way you smoke it. Unlike any other delivery method, pipe smoking forces you to slow down and concentrate only on the simple task of keeping a pipe lit. You puff it, tamp it, tend the fire. It is very much like a physical mantra. In Philadelphia, you're living in the home of one of the country's best pipe clubs. Stop down there for the meeting next week and let the old timers show you how to get the most out of your smoking experience. United Pipe Clubs of America - Christopher Morley Pipe Club


----------



## mata777 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Tobacco that give you the feeling of "relaxing" (does it even exist?????)*

I smoke a pipe to achieve that relaxed state, regardless of the type of tobacco in it. Whatever you do don't inhale in hopes of getting some sort of effect from the tobacco.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Tobacco that give you the feeling of "relaxing" (does it even exist?????)*

Even the higher nicotine pipe tobaccos don't give me that floppy warm and fuzzy relaxed feeling at the end of the day that a good cigar does. I'm not sure why. I don't think it's the level of nicotine, because I've reached my nicotine tolerance with pipes and still not gotten it the same as with a cigar. That said, the higher nicotine blends are closest...I suggest Dunhill Royal Yacht or Peterson Irish Flake.

Or smoke a big full bodied maduo wrapped cigar. But there's another forum for those :mrgreen:


----------



## bwhite220 (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Tobacco that give you the feeling of "relaxing" (does it even exist?????)*

Your pipe with any pipe tobacco + Jazz music + Crown and Coke + Pipe Club = pure relaxation


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

*Re: Tobacco that give you the feeling of "relaxing" (does it even exist?????)*

1792 makes me want to sink into the chair.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Tobacco that give you the feeling of "relaxing" (does it even exist?????)*



gahdzila said:


> Even the higher nicotine pipe tobaccos don't give me that floppy warm and fuzzy relaxed feeling at the end of the day that a good cigar does. I'm not sure why. I don't think it's the level of nicotine, because I've reached my nicotine tolerance with pipes and still not gotten it the same as with a cigar. That said, the higher nicotine blends are closest...I suggest Dunhill Royal Yacht or Peterson Irish Flake.


If you think you've reached peak nicotine (especially with Virginias) you've got a lot more smoking to do. I notice you're not listing any of the C&D burleys (I prefer Old Joe Krantz, but Haunted Bookshop seems to be more popular), Five Brothers (I've seen it make some guys, even cigar smokers, so dizzy they can't stand up), or Sam Gawith's Brown Rope #4 (a powerful, stanky rope that will satisfy your cravings but get you and the smell kicked out of the house). There's always room to go up.


----------



## Kenny_Jo (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Tobacco that give you the feeling of "relaxing" (does it even exist?????)*



TommyTree said:


> In Philadelphia, you're living in the home of one of the country's best pipe clubs. Stop down there for the meeting next week and let the old timers show you how to get the most out of your smoking experience. United Pipe Clubs of America - Christopher Morley Pipe Club


Holly.... I have tried google "philadelphia pipe club" but I can find nothing (clearly my problem)....
If I have time next Wednesday, I really want to go there..


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

*Re: Tobacco that give you the feeling of "relaxing" (does it even exist?????)*



Kenny_Jo said:


> Holly.... I have tried google "philadelphia pipe club" but I can find nothing (clearly my problem)....
> If I have time next Wednesday, I really want to go there..


If you do go, find Les Trout and tell him that TommyTree sent you. He's a good guy and will break you in gently.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: Tobacco that give you the feeling of "relaxing" (does it even exist?????)*



TommyTree said:


> If you think you've reached peak nicotine (especially with Virginias) you've got a lot more smoking to do. I notice you're not listing any of the C&D burleys (I prefer Old Joe Krantz, but Haunted Bookshop seems to be more popular), Five Brothers (I've seen it make some guys, even cigar smokers, so dizzy they can't stand up), or Sam Gawith's Brown Rope #4 (a powerful, stanky rope that will satisfy your cravings but get you and the smell kicked out of the house). There's always room to go up.


I guess I worded my post poorly. What I meant was I have reached my personal nicotine tolerance with a pipe and still not gotten as much of a nice warm fuzzy relaxed feeling as I do with a cigar, even a relatively lesser nic cigar...I get it with a pipe, just not as much as with a cigar. I have no idea what the difference is! I actually have a pretty high tolerance myself.

I'm always open to more suggestions, though! I'm actually a big fan of 5 Brothers - I've only gone through one pouch, but I liked it enough that I just got a 12 pouch box in the mail yesterday! The only C&D burley I've tried that I can recall off the top of my head is Burley Flake #1....it's ok, but it just tasted of straight burley to me, and I actually prefer 5 Brothers for a straight burley. I've heard good things of Old Joe and Haunted Bookshop. Haven't tried any SG ropes yet.

If you haven't, you should try some Tambolaka! Great stuff. GH&Co Happy Bogie or Sliced Brown Twist (same baccys, the Bogie is rope, Sliced is...sliced. LOL) is also a great high nic knock-you-on-your-arse baccy.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Tobacco that give you the feeling of "relaxing" (does it even exist?????)*



TommyTree said:


> It's not the tobacco that brings the calm, it's the way you smoke it. Unlike any other delivery method, pipe smoking forces you to slow down and concentrate only on the simple task of keeping a pipe lit. You puff it, tamp it, tend the fire.


Well put. Yup, pay attention to the different tastes and try to pick them apart, remember to breath 
deeply through the nose to slow yourself down and instill relaxation, and don't worry about relights at all (not smoking cigars).


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Tobacco that give you the feeling of "relaxing" (does it even exist?????)*

Kenny - if I like the tobacco at all, pretty much they all relax me. Very Zen at times. Some blends require more attention to keep lit; sometimes some demand my attention the way a great wine or very good food might (as opposed to ones that you can puff away on while reading or doing something that you are concentrating on).

hp
les


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Tobacco that give you the feeling of "relaxing" (does it even exist?????)*

Kenny -

BTW, Morley's a bit old fashioned. We have a Facebook page somewhere, but no web site.

Give me a call if you are up for this Wednesday's meeting. People come and go throughout the meeting - it's informal and some of the members lead busy lives.

hp
les


----------

